# Site problems



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Numerous problems of getting logged out & posts disappearing.
1 example "overheating problems" by alf1956. Do a search & it's there but try to open it & it states Topic does not exist.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Are the threads restored now? I tried to post this morning and it reported topic does not exist. Then I kept being logged out. Eventually I could log on again and post on the thread.

I presume this is to do with the privacy pop up which is related to cookie setting which relates to being logged in. Hopefully it's sorted now.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

It is still playing up, loosing posts...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've had some similar reports and I've also had read PMs changing to unread which was confusing. I'll raise it with site support.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've had word that the problem was introduced following recent changes and the issue is being worked on for a fix as soon as possible. So apologies for the trouble caused.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

It's happening again... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

David C said:


> It's happening again... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hi, Yes, posts disappearing again, so did a test reply on "electronic handbrake" topic, as that was one that appeared to disappear earlier on.
Hoggy.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hoggy said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> > It's happening again... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


And then the topic I started in this section about the electronic handbrake topic disappearing, disappeared itself. Forum going down hill again.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

So today's posts now gone and yesterday's are back now!!!

Can it be so difficult, Jae managed pretty much on his own but big corporation let's it go to the dogs!!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've complained about the email notifications going down. I'll add about this too :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

There's also the issue of posts coming up marked with the little red square indicating that the topic has posts I haven't yet read. When I go into those topics, I find that there are no extra post(s) beyond those I have already read.

Plenty of those this morning - along with the random logging out which has been going on for a long time now without resolution.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ikon66 said:


> Can it be so difficult, Jae managed pretty much on his own but big corporation let's it go to the dogs!!!


Not wanting to start an argument, but I appreciate I'm posting anyway, but there in that sentence is why the TTOC is no longer associated with this forum, why myself and John-H argued for 2 years, and why everything which happened with this community and all the unrest 4 years ago actually happened.

I said Verticlescope did not and would not care about the forum.

John-H said they would.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Nem said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Can it be so difficult, Jae managed pretty much on his own but big corporation let's it go to the dogs!!!
> ...


To the contrary, we have been working with our server providers to get post synchronization back in place. Also if memory serves you actually had us remove all TTOC images because you had a power struggle with John on how the site was run and we sided with him. Not for the sake of argument but I will ask that you don't fault our technical issues on John trusting us to keep the site going.

Kyle


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well the posts disappearing and reappearing has been ongoing for nearly 6 months now, the search users posts function hasn't worked for over a year, the random inability to stay logged in well over a year also. What exactly are you team doing?

The 'power struggle' as you call it was down to myself believing Jae selling the forum to Verticlescope was a bad thing for the TTOC and TT community, John believed otherwise. The fact the forum software, template, and functions have been totally ignored and left broken for the last couple of years since your acquisition has only gone to prove my fears entirely.

I appreciate that saying you don't care is actually the wrong angle to look at this, but you simply treat this forum like a business which in itself means you have no personal attachment to it. I also appreciate that Verticlescope has a very large VBulletin estate and taking on a very large PHPBB forum wasn't going to be easy so it's not that I don't see this from both sides.

So, no, I don't blame the technical issues on John, his misguided blind faith in Verticlescope looking after the forum with the best interest of its members goes back far longer than the recent problems.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

So John's faith in us was why you wanted us to have him step down for the fact that the site itself had representation at meets? Because that's what you came to us about. The missing posts has been an issue for a lot longer than even you realize, because of the size of the site it had two options, run on a single server system like Jae had it which poses a risk of easier crashes or what we did on softlayer and do now which is run twin nodes of the site asynchronous so that when one goes down the site kicks over to the other. A replicator script would then run to restore missing data. This script was far from infallible, and 6 months ago softlayer started to fail so we moved to GCP. GCP is not running the chron correctly that triggers the replicator script so we are working with them to find a way to make it happen. Likewise the template and search issues are very much tied together and for the year that they've been breaking we've been trying to get resources including people who specialize in phpbb as it's becoming less and less popular as vb5 and xenforo continue to rise. We have also been doing this while trying to effect changes network wide including building out our in house mobile app to comply with phpbb needs, the mass migration of all sites to the new server system, GDPR compliance including consent scripts and a newly designed privacy statement, and the implementation of SSL security on all sites. Again, all of that is in house. And I can confirm that when you had the club detached from the site none of those things were an issue apart from the occasional post desync which at the time was a quick fix from the ops team because the other things were not happening.

Kyle


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Seems facts aren't your strong point Kyle.

We left the site as John made a ruling that the TTOC could no longer post our club events in the events section. He said there was a great demand from TT Forum members to have their own stands at events and this was the reason.

Strange then that on a TT Forum stand at any event in the last three years since this all kicked off there hasn't been more than a handful of TT Forum members on any of John's stands.

Laughable even that now the TT Forum stands have to be combined with the Mk1 Facebook TT Community stands at events as the TT Forum can't get enough people to actually make a stand, and that by combining it's an effort to make it look like the TT Forum has a larger following that it has.

Just interesting that this was one of the main issues along with the fact the site was not going to be looked after correctly, which no amount of tech background work matters when the user experience is suffering, and that now people are starting to realise I wasn't talking the rubbish I was made out to be.

Basically, I told you all so...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nem posting here whenever there's a problem on TTF seems reliable. But why? Haven't you got what you wanted now? Why continue to post and try and bring the site into disrepute? What's it got to do with you now? You also seem to have a problem with historical facts that are a matter of documented record should anyone care to look them up.

The problems you've had with TT forum over the years goes back way beyond Vertical Scope taking over the site. You had problems with Jae running the forum for years - so much so that following your threats to split and set up a rival forum I had to suggest to Jae that he gave you a bigger role on TTF to stabilise things and keep everyone together but you still weren't happy when you were made an admin. You then complained that you were doing all the work and TTF was raking in money from advertisers and the club didn't see any of it. You wanted to split and go it alone. That's a matter of record but you didn't have a majority for that move.

Me and TT law then hammered out an agreement with Jae regarding the relationship with an agreed revenue share which following the 2010 announcement that TTF and TTOC were "as one" which saw TTOC banners go up all over the site, also then gave the club a generous share of the advertising revenue and day to day control. But you still weren't happy with that extra control - it wasn't enough.

Your grumblings continued but you didn't have a majority on the TTOC committee so the strained relationship continued, with me often having to keep the peace. That's a matter of record too.

When Jae said he was selling the forum that was a moment of uncertainty. What would the new owners do? You didn't want to contact them saying that they would chuck the TTOC off the forum and we wouldn't have the same relationship. We'd lose the revenue share and would have our TTOC logo removed from the site - so we should take the opportunity to go it alone and set up our own forum - what you had said you wanted to do many times.

I couldn't see that working and contacted the new owners to see if they wanted to keep the same relationship going. They did. They even agreed to keep the advertising revenue share going and all TTOC logos and club position would remain. They didn't want to rock any boats. You criticised me for contacting them. You world rather I had followed your advice not to do so. Again a matter of record.

You didn't have a majority on the committee and the committee voted to continue the relationship.

All went well until changes in the committee personnel gave you the opportunity to reverse the policy by bringing in changes to disallow someone from both being admin on TTF and on the TTOC committee. You knew I wouldn't abandon TTF to support your new order but you were quite happy to do so.

I tried to keep the revenue share going despite being removed of the club committee, hoping that common sense would prevail for the club but you threatened me with legal action for helping advertisers renew their contacts with TTF. The club under your leadership walked away from the relationship and abandoned it.

As for events, that's a matter of record too. The 2010 agreement with Jae was that the TTOC would be running the forum day to day and organising events that were for the benefit of all TTF members too - they should not be excluded.

However, following the changes on the club committee you organised a vote that resulted in TTF members being excluded from TTOC organised events. That's a matter of record too and any club member can check the club minutes.

You had the audacity to pretend to me that you didn't want this but you had no choice now. It was *you* who suggested to me that TTF should organise it's own events from now on. This I did with the kind support of the new owners who paid for some flags. It was important to keep major events open to all.

Having removed me and others off the TTOC committee and exclusified the club you then encouraged rivalry between TTOC and TTF over the separately organised events and eventually forced a split by threatening TTF with legal action unless they removed TTOC logos off the forum. You then had total control of the TTOC and had engineered a split from TTF just like you had always wanted.

I find it strange now that you are still posting here given that you have achieved the split that you have stated as your wish many times.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow John, just wow.

What an absolute load of incorrect, inaccurate and twisted lies.

You keep saying that I wanted away from the TT Forum, when in fact that idea came from Jae himself when he warned us how the new owners would look after the site. It was only when he was told the sale would only go through if the TTOC remained part of it that he changed his tune and told us that maybe it wouldn't be so bad.

I'll post the screenshot of that conversation later this evening. Maybe a little evidence might help for a change rather than all of the above which you say is documented.

You still can't answer the fact there is still no demand for TT Forum stands at events and now needing to get into bed with Deena to make numbers up and this was your grounds for forcing the TTOC off the TT Forum by not allowing our events to be posted where anyone could actually find them.

You made the TTOC split away from the TT Forum, you did that our of pure spite from being removed from the TTOC Committee.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Jae made it quite clear to all concerned that the TTOC was not part of any sale. The conversation to which you refer was before anybody knew about Vertical Scope and before I researched them and found there was nothing to worry about with them taking ownership - something which you didn't want to hear.

The only thing you should be posting are the club minutes banning TTF members off the TTOC event stands.

You should think carefully about the further consequences of trying to bring the site into disrepute.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Threatening me as you don't like what you hear? Well done.

So we get 20 or 50 passes for a club stand yet we're expected to turn away paying members because you said we had to include TTF users and let them have spaces when we could fill a stand without them. And the problem with that?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nick, please stop stirring up trouble.

You know very well that it was you who decided that "ordinary" TT Forum members were excluded from joining the TTOC stand some years ago and that that is the only reason why we have to organise a stand for all members on this site! 
Having two separate TT stands is ludicrous but unfortunately necessary since some years thanks to you and if some members from the MKI Group like to join us at events that helps to keep the TT community together and avoids yet another, third, TT stand!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Point being it doesn't matter who said it, there was more than enough demand from paying members to fill club stands, so we made the decision to cater for them and give them what they were paying for. Trying to justify giving stand places to TTF users who had paid nothing couldn't be done. So it wasn't anyone's decision but simply fulfilling the benefits of being a club members.

You also have that sentence the wrong way round, TTF stands don't let Mk1 Facebook members join them, TTF users have to join the Mk1 Facebook stands as there isn't enough demand for a TTF stand on it's own. When will people understand.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I seem to remember that when I left the TTOC (for various reasons) and said that I'd be attending shows as a regular Forum member, inviting other Forum members to join me, I was told by members of the TTOC Committee that I had absolutely no right to attend any show on a stand other than on one organised by the TTOC (and HAD to be a TTOC member to be on a stand at four or five of the bigger shows during the year, effectively forcing me to join (£15-25 at that time - now £30 IIRC) as that was the agreement you had with Jae as sole-hosts for the TTOC/TTF at shows.

I've asked John in the past if this is correct, with him asking VS to check with their legal department if any agreement existed with Jae which was carried over to VS when they bought the Forum, but apparently they can find no evidence of any agreement having existed despite your claims. Even inviting you to supply you evidence of this sole agreement existing hasn't brought anything to light.
So yes - the TTOC did split from the Forum because the Forum wouldn't give it exclusive rights to run stands at shows - you've said it yourself to OC members in the past.

But all of that is kind of a mute point now, as all of the disagreements between the TTOC and the TTF has pushed people over to creating their own TT groups (mainly on Facebook) which are out of the control of both the TTOC and the TTF.

Had the TTOC/TTF situation not caused people to set up their own Facebook groups then these people might've attended as members of the TTOC or the TTF - we just won't know now. 
But just think what could've been had you said "sure, do your own thing, and we'll do ours, and we can both benefit from increased attendance at shows (and maybe we can sell a few memberships to Forum members while we're there)''. But no, you wanted to control it all yourselves.

The fact that the UK-centric 'Mk1 Forum & Community' Facebook group now has close to 17,500 members worldwide, and just this last weekend at the AitP show* had 127 mk1s on their stand goes to show that there is a big demand for stand places at shows for non-TTOC members (not everyone wants to pay £30 for the privilege of parking on a patch of 'exclusive' grass next door to another patch of 'free' grass). I'm a member of TT Facebook groups and the Forum here - just as a lot of other TTF members are also joint members of Facebook groups; and we all benefit greatly from the advice, meets and friendship we find on both groups/platforms. Why limit ourselves to one group? Or park on just one stand? When we can all park together and share our passion for TTs? It makes your "well the TTF can't get enough cars to fill a stand" statement pointless when we can join together.
*I would've been at AitP myself if a wheel bearing hadn't failed the day before the show. 

The fact that Deena, John Dugmore and the rest of the mk1 TT F&C group admins are happy to run joint stands with different groups (the mk1 TT Forum & Community, the TT Forum, TT mk1 Owners Club, the QS Owners Club and whoever else) just goes to show that there is a demand for stands at shows, and they want to join together and share the LOVE of their cars; not because they want to be 'exclusive'. (I've spoken to some people who've avoid joining the TTOC because of it's perceived delusions of grandeur - "don't you know who we are? We're the TTOC - we're exclusive. You can be too if you pay us loadsamoney!" 
(Admittedly Audi has/had a bit of an upper-class image, but really TT's are becoming so cheap these days virtually anyone can buy a mk1 for a couple of grand and the 'exclusivity' tag just doesn't wash any more, so why flog it?)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Wondering where you were hiding Martin, I've missed your overly long drawn out and most importantly totally incorrect posts where you miss the point and twist everything to your benefit.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nick, what Martin says is correct. The only agreement between the club and forum goes back to November 2010 - that the club could organise events on behalf of the forum and that it should not exclude (non club) forum members. That was when it handled the admin and had a revenue share but you walked away from that agreement.

In 2014 following concerns from members that they were being excluded from events they had previously attended *here*. I asked the club to clarify its position over events it was organising *here*.

Following this, a TTOC committee vote was held on 30th July 2014 deciding to restrict access to TTOC members only, on club stands at certain events (see club minutes).

That's why the forum had to step in and organise events for its members open to all. You should remember this because *it was your suggestion we organised our own events.*

They are the documented facts of the situation.

You are still posting here. I thought you were going to stop causing trouble.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nem said:


> Wondering where you were hiding Martin, I've missed your overly long drawn out and most importantly totally incorrect posts where you miss the point and twist everything to your benefit.


I must've learn't from the master of the 'long and totally incorrect yet twisting the facts to suit their own agenda' posts, Nick - how am I doing so far? I feel I have some way to reach your lofty heights...
:lol:


----------

